# How did you guys first discover MAC??



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 9, 2007)

I remember it like it was just yesterday...(lol)

I was 15 and I got a job in the mall @ Auntie Anne's Pretzels. During breaks,I'd walk around the mall,and end up spending my paychecks in the mall stores lol. I just randomnly walked into MAC one day because of all the makeup. (I had no idea of the phenomenon it was,I just loved makeup PERIOD. I,like most of you I'm sure,have loved makeup since I was a wee tot lol.) I ended up buying Jubilee lipstick and a purple e/s that I, for the life of me, cannot remember (I gave it to my friend. It didn't suit me,it was kinda pinkish.) After that day,I kept buying and buying and never looked back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that,my friends,is where it all started....

Along with finding MAC through my little teenager job,I also found my husband there,too. (He worked @ Auntie Anne's Pretzels.)
Now,6 years later... I have 2 kids and lots of MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha!!!

share your MAC-cherry poppin' experiences puhweeze!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Well it was about 2 year ago and Forbidden on myspace [Christina Dolce] had all these amazing pictures of her and her makeup looked flawless, amazing and professional. I found out she used MAC and Chanel makeup and i then looked into MAC by googling it and found out it was a fave of many celebs and professional makeup artists. Then last year i found out i had a MAC counter in the city closest to me and i bought my first MAC item [Eager lipstick] and fell in love! 
now i have like 4 l/s, 8 e/s, 1 l/g, a quad, 4 brushes, blusher, MSF and a few other bits n bobs. Not much in my eyes but im slowly building my collection! 

ohh and im soooo SOOOOOooooo glad i found specktra its like my bible


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohh and im soooo SOOOOOooooo glad i found specktra its like my bible_

 
hell yes! me,too!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

It was when Barbie Loves MAC launched. I walked past the MAC store in the mall and said, look at the bright colors! 

Then, I took money from my ATM, spent $100, came home, and my mom said "Return it". And I did, being the good teen I am. (Even though those e/s were beautiful). I was banned from going into that store until about a couple weeks before C-Shock. 

Now, a couple months and $360 later, I am fully addicted.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_It was when Barbie Loves MAC launched. I walked past the MAC store in the mall and said, look at the bright colors! 

Then, I took money from my ATM, spent $100, came home, and my mom said "Return it". And I did, being the good teen I am. (Even though those e/s were beautiful). I was banned from going into that store until about a couple weeks before C-Shock. 

Now, a couple months and $360 later, I am fully addicted. 




_

 
OMG i cant beleive you returned them! you should of just hid them lol i know i would of


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_OMG i cant beleive you returned them! you should of just hid them lol i know i would of_

 

Yeah. I cannot disobey my mom. I would end up blabbing to her anyway. I cannot tell a lie. Except, now I buy my MAC in secret.


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I was looking on line for a Philosophy discount code and saw another makeup board.  They talked about MAC.  So I went to the counter at Nordstroms, bought a bare canvas paint, and then I was hooked.  I have been buying MAC for 1 1/2 years now.


----------



## choseck (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Many many years ago - I saw an ad for Viva Glam II in a magazine and thought the color was super pretty.  The only MAC location at that time that I knew of was at the Nordstroms counter at the Mall of America.  I was too young to drive, so one time I was there with my parents and bought it.  

Fast forward to a couple of years ago when Marshall Fields (Now Macys) at my nearest mall got a MAC counter, I got Honey Lust shadow and the rest is history!

MAC is so awesome - I'm continuously impressed by their products


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I had always thought MAC was overrated and that my high end Sephora stuff was so much better (lol) but then I found Specktra though another forum website. After looking at all of the beautiful faces and colors MAC created, I had to have it! My first MAC purchase was at the counter in Macy's. I bought Honey Lust, Mulch, and Gleam e/s. I looooved them. My next haul was at a CCO where I walked away with Idol Eyes, Mancatcher, Star! beauty powder, Shell Peal and many other things that I can't remember. lol I'm so hooked now most of my traincase is MAC!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

pink freeze lipstick! so im guessing around the time of the puppy love collection, so about 2000. this would mean i was in fifth grade haha..my mom bought me and my cousin of the same age a lipstick and this is what i picked haha..i still have it too, a full stick..i dunno what she was doing, letting a 5th grader buy such a bright pink haha it was for fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..then in 9th grade i really started buying, then stopped for a bit, and now am completely smitten once again! im currently a sophmore in college, so ive been a huge fan for about 7 years. it really started up again once i got my license and could drive to the mall, as this was also around the time i got my job haha


----------



## macaddict_xo (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

It was 6 years ago, I saw this girl at school with nice black eyeshadow on, so I was like....hmmm I have to get a black shadow... So I went to Toronto to go visit my granpa & he gave me $200 to go buy clothes and stuff...
I was walking by and the MAC store caught my eye with the range of colors they had... Walked in, only looking for a shadow..the woman that worked there kept saying..oh you need this...and this... and this... got everything she said... & was hooked ever since


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

About 15 years ago.  I was shopping at Nordies in Seattle and look who showed up in the cosmetics section....MAC.  Like a moth to a flame.  I instantly snatched up Russian Red LS and was ADDICTED from that point on.  Later, I did MAC for my wedding makeup.  I picked up a ton of goodies and brushes at that point as well.

A bit more time passes and I decided to take a year and a half +/- off of the career path to have some fun and work as an MA for MAC.  

And now......the monster......My Train Case :shedevil:

Funny thing is, those pics are outdated.  I have a lot more now.  Come on get down with the sickness.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

it was the beginning of 1998.  my sister (8 years older than me) was going thru her makeup getting rid of stuff she didn't use anymore.  she gave me magrittes & stilife paint and club, sprout & fiction shadow.  the first time i went to a mac counter was when salsabelle came out the summer of 2004.  it all went downhill from there.  i was hooked.  i would go into mac about once every two weeks to buy new stuff.  i was in there for every new collection.  nearly 10 years later, i have more makeup than i know what to do with (literally), and have been working for mac now for a little over a year.  and so it goes, my collection continues to grow...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Well, honestly, I learned of it because Jeffree Star said he wore Electric Eel shadow. When I was in NYC in December 2005, I picked it up. And I've been addicted ever since. :3

That particular eyeshadow shattered because my jerk of a cat was batting it around on the floor one day, but I now have the MAC 1.6, a BUNCH of shadows, lipsticks, glasses, blushes, brushes, foundations, powders... I have too much! xD Getting more every month too!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

True story.

I was having a makeover done in a salon, by a visiting artist who works on a lot of big names (Kim Catrall, Catherine Zeta Jones, I don't remember who else...). 

He seemed like a fun sort...kind of like a club kid dressed for his day job... : )  Feeling frisky, I decided to ask him a question of the lurid variety.

Me: "So.....what kind of makeup would you recommend for someone, who, say....wanted it to stay on during hot sweaty messy sex?"

Him: ::looks slightly taken aback for a hot second::
"You didn't hear it from /me/....but MAC."

I've been using it ever since.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_True story.

I was having a makeover done in a salon, by a visiting artist who works on a lot of big names (Kim Catrall, Catherine Zeta Jones, I don't remember who else...). 

He seemed like a fun sort...kind of like a club kid dressed for his day job... : ) Feeling frisky, I decided to ask him a question of the lurid variety.

Me: "So.....what kind of makeup would you recommend for someone, who, say....wanted it to stay on during hot sweaty messy sex?"

Him: ::looks slightly taken aback for a hot second::
"You didn't hear it from /me/....but MAC."

I've been using it ever since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG xD that reminds me, at MAC basic training, we became really friendly with the trainers... and I got so comfortable, that I asked if Face & Body Foundation is *really* made for the body, like... say for the butt crevace, or for the breasts. xDDDD Mary said that she wasn't sure and she'll have to ask a higher up if it's been tested for those areas. LOL!!


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

^^^ it actually is - i can't remember which magazine, but it was years ago and there was a picture of Madonna naked, having MAC Face & Body being applied to her.






waaaaay back in 1984, i had moved into my first little apt in downtown Toronto and i was shopping one afternoon in Cabbagetown.  i ran into someone i knew slightly from opera school and he introduced me to the friend he was speaking to at the time - Frank Toskan.  i've never forgotten that meeting... mainly because Frank T's first words to me were -

that lipstick colour is all wrong for you; here's my card, come see me and we'll find the right stuff to make you gorgeous.






i wasn't *too* insulted and i did go to see him. i bought stuff from him and Frank A directly, then would go to the very first MAC retail location at the old Simpson's store in downtown Toronto when it opened in 1985.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Well, honestly, I learned of it because Jeffree Star said he wore Electric Eel shadow._

 
god i love his makeup! i found his myspace profile ages ago and just couldnt stop looking at his pictures


----------



## fresh76 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

my momma loves their foundation.. and for my grade school graduation, i had my makeup done at some random place at the mall, but i hated it so much that it ruined my day. my mom took me home and applied her (MAC) makeup on me, and from that day, I associated "saving the day" to MAC... 

And, 10 years later, it hasn't changed! It still saves the day


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

when I lived and studied in Amsterdam, MAC moved in to the nearest depertmentstore, called Bijenkorf. Eventhough I hardly wore any makeup at all in those days (mid 90's) I used to sneak around that counter, loving everything I saw and dreaming of a prettier me (sad, really
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Years later, back in Stockholm, I wished for a MAC lipstick for my birthday (had been wanting it since Amsterdam), NY Apple. 
Now I'm older and richer, and I can finally be the prettier me..


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I have been a big Macy's shopper and there is a counter there. It always looked so fun but i never had a reason to buy makeup. Last october i decided to drag and every queen i talked to said go to MAC, and i did. Ive been addicted ever since, at least its not drugs!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I worked across the street from the original and only Mac store In NYC on Christopher street. Yup, that's how long ago.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

It was back in 1998 and I was hanging out with my friend Jennifer. She said she had to stop by the MAC counter to pick up some stuff. I had no idea what she was talking about but agree to go. We walk into Nordstrom and all I saw was a sea of colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There was beautiful make up everywhere. Lashes as far as the eye can see. It was a saturday and now I know them to be theme days. Jennifer looked at me like, "You don't know what MAC is?" I was like no but I think I've found heaven. LMAO  I purchased Delish lipstick, chestnut liner (remember when the packaging for liners was silver???), clear gloss, bronze and shroom shadow. LOL 

Even when I worked for Clinique, I would still wear Chestnut and tell people it was Clinique's Chocolate Chip liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now look at me, I work for the company and love it. And Jennifer, she's a counter manager now. LMAO!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

six years ago i was in london with my sister, we went into selfridges and there was a little MAC section in there. my sister was busy with the MA buying make up for her wedding. Four years ago it opened in a mall 15 minutes away from me. My first purchase was studio fix foundation (i was always into getting the basics first). 8 months ago i found specktra, last month is when i REALLY got obsessed with MAC.
thank you specktra!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I always saw MAC at Marshall Fields, but I was so intimidated. I made my first purchase June 2005 with a gift card from my Fiance to Marshall Fields.Shimmermint SS and Teddy EL.


----------



## gazza (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

i've haven't been very much into makeup until let's say two years ago... don't ask me why!
then i began, more or less out of the blue, to use some makeup, but since i wasn't used to doing it i didn't know many things and i was very unsure, so i began searching the internet for tips and tricks and found a beautiful italian forum... and there is where i first "heard" about mac: some of the girls were going crazy for those strange pigments, so i decided to try them, and bought some samples on ebay.... and fell in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily for me (but not for my wallet) there is a mac store in my city!


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I worked across the street from the original and only Mac store In NYC on Christopher street._

 
you mean the first MAC store in the US, right?


----------



## luckystar7 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

In 1999 I took a class in college called "Makeup for Theatre and Film." My professor loved MAC and had 3 large traincases full for her students to use.  I made myself up one day in class ( Twig l/s is the only color I remember) I recall looking in the mirror and thinking that makeup had never made me look like that before, I was lovely. I looked up a counter in the area and the rest is history.  My first trip to a mac counter, I was in utter awe of the vibrant fun colors. For my birthday that year I got MAC makeup. Motif e/s, Purr l/g, and spice l/l (funny thing is I don't wear any of those colors now). Fast forward nearly ten years later and my collection takes up two entire drawers in my bathroom. I don't really wear any other brand,(if  I do buy from somewhere else I feel kinda like I'm cheating or something) I own more MAC makeup then I could ever use up in a lifetime, but it is so fun to play. . .


----------



## Noel (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I discovered MAC around June of this year. I was looking for a nice, pretty new lip gloss to buy when I came across the MAC Prrr lipglass. Once I bought it, I immediately became a die hard fan of anything MAC related, especially of the lip glosses and eye shadows! 

And this is how MAC and I fell in love and are continuing a healthy relationship indefinitely.


----------



## Keysten (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I discovered Mac in 2002, when I was working at Nordstrom. Some of my coworkers wore it and they looked so gorgeous so I asked them about it. After that I would always go up to the counter and play with the products and I was hooked ever since.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I discovered MAC in high school. Some of my friends used to buy make-up from there, but I did not wear make-up except for lipstick at that time.  In 2000, I got married and purchased my first MAC l/s, Chintz.  In January 2005, I am started wearing eye shadow and I have been a full-on addict ever since.


----------



## styrch (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I was admiring my Bellydance teacher's beautiful glitter liner during a road trip to Chicago to see Michelle L'Amour perform. As soon as i asked what it was, she and all the girls we were with started talking about how much they loved MAC. I went to the store the following week and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Didn't remember when or which one but, I first read about it in a magazine back in the early 90s. Because of where I live, it was 98 or 99 before I was able to find a store to purchase my goodies. That was before I started internet shopping.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

i hated makeup, like hated it. i never even went though that awkward embarrasing phase of random frosty drugstore eyeshadows and your moms lipstick. makeup never interested me. 

my best friend, who is a boy, begged me to wear makeup. but he always said "if you were makeup, it has to be mac" 

i never would. but, last summer i was visiting family in new england. my stepfather had given me a lot of money and i had one hundred dollars left over and was leaving the next day. my cousins and i were at the mall and all they wanted to do was go to abercrombie so i walked around by myself and saw a mac store. 

i casually walked in...my shortest time in a mac store...and bought bountiful brown liner, temping e/s, and swimming e/s. i never wore the things either....ever....i would just look at them...never wore them....i never got 'serious' about makeup until this summer...


----------



## Jot (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

i had been into eye make up for a while but not mac and really got into make up after my wedding when i had it done for the big day. 
A few months later I'd met my mum to go shopping and she told me my make up was horrid. We went to the department store and i picked the mac counter and had a make over. My mum forced me to buy all the stuff and its the best thing she ever did,i would have bought a couple of things but instead i got a monster haul!
Since then my collection has grown and since finding specktra probably doubled! 
I now wonder how i lived without it, the idea of coming to work with no make up on horrifies me!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

I was looking in a fashion magazine in 1999 and saw this orange lipstick that came from MAC. I asked my mother what this "MAC" was, as I hadn't seen it in the drugstore. (I was 14 and we live in a SMALL town) She told me the next time we went out of town she would take me to MAC. She already knew who they were and it was no big deal to her. I've been hooked ever since! Mikel (yes I remember the artists name) applied Studio Fix powder, Dusk CCB Chestnut Lip pencil and Oh Baby gloss. I was in heaven an have been ever since! My mother bought it all for me and now I"m an ADDICT for life. MAC rules!!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

In the early '90s I used to read a lot of UK and US magazines. In the make-up articles there were always recommandations for a brand called MAC. Products like Studio Fix powder foundation, Blot powder, Twig lipstick and the much hyped Spice lipliner always seem to get a lot of attention. 

In december '95 I went X-mas shopping in London and I did some research on what stores to visit. When I found out that there was a MAC counter at Harvey Nichols I went crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought their Studio Fix, Blot powder, concealer, Prism blush, black mascara, Taupe and Twig lipstick and Spice lipliner, basically all the classics. 

After a lot of waiting, hoping and praying, MAC finally opened a counter in Amsterdam and about 4 years ago my own dept. store finally got a MAC counter. Life has never been the same since 8)


----------



## mochabean (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I was just curious how everyone discovered MAC makeup. I use different brands of makeup, but MAC remains my favorite out of the bunch.

I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to makeup. I only started really wearing makeup since July/August of this year. All my life (jr high, high school, college), my makeup staples were lip balm, lipgloss, mascara, and pressed powder. I never ever used foundation or concealers b/c I found it a headache trying to find the right shade! Plus I sufferred horrible acne and felt that makeup would clog my pores and make things worse! I was always too intimidated to try anything else makeup-wise like bright colors on my eyes or red lips. And  I didn't even think about attempting eye makeup! 

I never had anyone to teach me or show me how to apply makeup. My mom never wore makeup. I didn't have any sisters to teach me. And most of my friends didn't wear much makeup either (we went the "natural look"). 

I always remembered going to the various makeup counters- MAC, Clinique, Shiseido, Lancome, Estee Launder, etc- at my Macy's store in the mall. I always remembered felling so so intimidated. The makeup artists scared me. I didn't want to go up to any of them and ask questions since I thought I'd sound stupid. 

But one day, my best friend gave me a MAC eyeshadow quad for a present. I had no idea how to put makeup on at all, let alone how to put eyeshadows on properly. So I finally gathered enough courage and went to my MAC counter at Macy's and asked the MUA to teach me/show me how to put makeup on. And now the rest is history! That day, I became a makeup addict, and nonetheless a MAC makeup addict for life! 

Now I have to visit my MAC counter every 2 wks to a month to get my "MAC fix". If I don't I feel like I'm missing out. The weirdest thing now is I've gotten used to wearing different types of makeup looks and now everyone (all my friends and even complete strangers) are coming to me asking me to teach them how to put makeup on! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO just wanted to ask how everyone here on this board discovered MAC!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a really great storey!

I used to be into Clinique MU mainly but I would see the MAC counters everytime I went into a department store. Then I started working at this media company who's clients were all the top MU brands including Estee Lauder and all the subsideraries so i got to see previews of stuff and started to get interested in the line.

When I went on a perfect powder foundation hunt I ended up with Studio Fix after trying nearly every other brand in existence.

I never really used any of the colour cosmetics back then because the SAs always seemed so pouty and full of themselves.  Then about a year ago I started going to MU forums and websites more and finally swapped for some MAC and then purchased some and I've never looked back since.

I'm now doing an MUA course and always end up buying MAC for my assignments.


----------



## user46 (Dec 6, 2007)

I first got introduced to MAC, because i remember my mom going there. She gets her foundation from there. So i remember going with her and LOVING this green eyeshadow. so that christmas i asked her for a couple eyeshadows for xmas. i have about 4 eyeshadows as of like ... i'd say the beginning of this year. then i logged back into this site for the first time in a while, and became much more advancely addicted, lol.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 6, 2007)

My first job was with Clinique and at the time my friend was working as a stock girl for MAC. (even though she was not a make-up artist for them she was still a mac employee)


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm...it's been quite a while since I bought that first MAC item.  My best friend and I used to take a yearly "girl's weekend" down to Kansas City between fall and spring semesters when we were in undergrad.  We'd spend the whole weekend eating and shopping and indulging in all the things that weren't available in Omaha (lol, that's not too much, anymore).  I think it was probably our first trip down there and her sister asked her to stop in and get a lipglass for her.  So, while we were there, I browsed and I'm pretty sure I bought Oyster Girl as my first MAC item, and that would have been back in 2000.  It took me about another year before I was really into MAC...and well, it really helped once we got our own counter (and I'm still hoping for a store in the near future).  Well, it's been almost eight years, and MAC is definitely my go-to cosmetic brand!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 6, 2007)

I just started getting into MAC (and makeup in general) last year.  I got married last October, and I was determined to do my own makeup, so I started reading reviews on Makeupalley and started my makeup collection (which is now massive lol).  I got some makeup books and started having weekly makeup practice.  A friend of mine suggested that I try C-Thru lipglass, so I went online and ordered that along with a few other lipglasses (bare fetish, metalphysical chromeglass, sinnamon lustreglass) and eyeshadows (shroom, satin taupe), and velvet teddy lipstick, and I have been hooked ever since.  I am a big sucker for LE items, so I think that is what keeps me coming back to MAC.  I get excited everytime a new collection is launched.


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 6, 2007)

I love reading everyones stories!
I got a MAC perfume as a gift once (5 years ago), (the black&white one) but never really got into the makeup until I saw the ads come out for Viva Glam, that got me wanting to try the makeup.
I was scared of the girls who worked at my local MAC, I rode the bus with one of them daily, and she looked and acted like a barbie-lol.
So I started ordering eyeshadows and pigment samples online,  maybe 2 years ago. My first was Cranberry- oh how I fell in love.
I frequent the MAC stores now, and my collection gets bigger by the day!


----------



## macface (Dec 7, 2007)

I Discover Mac cosmetics with my cousin I will see her do her makeup all the and  I noticed her makeup looking fabulous all the time so I decided to go try it out and thats were it all started.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 7, 2007)

I love reading these stories because I just love make-up and MAC is my favorite!

For me, it all started out because I needed make-up for one of my projects. My groupmates and I were going to present our Japanese Studies project as a rock band and I needed a foundation to cover up my terrible acne scars, as well as really out-there make-up colors.

My roommate recommended that I try the MAC Studio Tech Cream foundation which, once applied, made me look like I had porcelain-smooth skin! It was awesome! The MA, a really bright and colorful gent recommended that I try the 2004 fall palette (I think it was a Trend palette or something like that) to complement my goth-rock costume, and it was perfect! Cranberry eyes, crayon red hair and jet black clothes: it made me really stand out in our "band" even though my groupmates had more colorful/creative clothing and hairstyles than I did.

Ever after that, I've bought many palettes, brushes, single pan shadows. It's been a really long time though and my love for MAC hasn't diminished.


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

i was never into high end cosmetics - i was more of a drugstore line girl. i also had a super-minimal makeup collection.

i'd heard of MAC, but was never really interested.

then one year i wandered into the city for the boxing day sales (ARRRRRGH, the horror!) and escaped to a department store that was a lot quieter than all the other stores. i wandered up to the mac counter, got a concealer brush, some concealer and another brush (i think??) and i was hooked. the helpfulness of the SA was incredible (she's still one of my favourites), and i fell in love with the products i bought.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 7, 2007)

I found MAC by watching Amy's videos on Youtube. I found her just by complete accident,and got hooked,lol.


----------



## courters (Dec 7, 2007)

My little sister (who isn't actually little, she's almost 22 now) got some as a present for her 18th bday from her boyfriend's mom.  We were like....OOH!  Haha.  We've both been hooked ever since!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 7, 2007)

I was doing a show at the local cabaret and the make-up artist showed us how to do our make-up for the evening.  We were dressed like 70's dancers from Psycho Beach Party.  Anyway, she recommended getting a great nude/sparkly lippie as she didn't have one.  She used MAC exclusively on everyone, so of course I went to the MAC store.  Heaven...OMG...Heaven.  The MAC gal recommended Lovedust and I was quasi-hooked.  Then I was walking through Nordstrom one night and the super sweet MAC girl caught me eyeing the counter and that was IT.  My name is Jessica and I'm a MAC addict.


----------



## Ruffage (Dec 7, 2007)

Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just started wearing makeup three years ago, when I came to Canada.  Had to learn to do makeup so I went online (God bless the internet!).  Looked up tutorials and read reivews from makeupalley.  Saw a lot of good reviews for MAC so I started purchasing from them... and now I can't stop.  Damn them and their addictive limited edition items.


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 7, 2007)

This is my first post as well, so HI EVERYBODY!
I actually came across MAC in an airport in Ireland I think. I had heard about it but never been in a MAC store or to a MAC counter. I bought a lip gloss palette I think. Then for the next 4 or 5 years I used all kinds of different brands, most recently mineral makeup. One day, a few weeks ago I just got so sick of the mineral makeup (messy, not enough coverage, doesn't stay on that long, takes long to apply, lots of little jars everywhere etc.!) that I decided I would sell it all and switch to MAC. Now I am addicted! I thought my skin would react to the foundation, especially since I switched from the mineral makeup and am kinda oily and acne-prone, but my face looks flawless and I just look well put together. So happy with MAC!


----------



## Yanie (Dec 7, 2007)

I heard about MAC in fashion magazines but when I saw MAC counters, I was too shy to even just stop and watch the stuff. I thought MAC was only for the really big fashionista

But one day, I was reading some posts of a beauty and makeup forum and everybody was talking about how MAC was hot. So I decided to go to the Pro Store of my city and I became totally addict. I think I spent 400$ in 3 weeks 'cause I just can't stop going to the store and see all the beautiful colors! Now I'm totally sold to MAC and talk about it to all my friends!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just walked into Bloomgindales in Aventura Mall, (in South Florida) looking to try a new foundation, and thus my love for MAC Cosmetics began.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I was introduced to MAC by my friend and former co-worker (hiya KimSwim!) who wore these awesome eyeshadows so I had asked what kind it was...then once I got the courage to go to the MAC counter, I picked out two e/s--Honey Lust and Stars 'N Rockets and I haven't looked back since--this addiction started with those two in June 07 and A LOT has followed since!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got my prom makeup done there in 1998.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2007)

My friends always talked about MAC so I bought some and got addicted. The whole idea of MAC is awesome. The photographs, the vibe is so awesome. i was so attracted


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 8, 2007)

we had another thread like this earlier this fall:

http://specktra.net/f165/how-you-discovered-mac-80186/


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

my mom bought herself a frenzy lipstick and a pink opal pigment in 1997, i think.... or even 1996?  ever since then, i ran out to get my own (even though i was a teenager then) and have been in love ever since~


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 11, 2007)

It was last Oct and i was searching for gel eyeliner. Blacktrack was my first mac product then I got hooked.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2007)

I was on holiday in NYC in 2003 when I discovered MAC for the first time in Macys. picked up Amber Lights e/s, Creme De Violet e/s and Lovechild l/g. I liked the products a lot and been using ever since. (gawh sounds like crack huh?)


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 11, 2007)

i went to university in 1998 beside a department store that sold MAC , i went in one day and bought surreal eyeshadow and icon lipstick(frostastic) and the ma gave me a sample of silver dusk powder, i bought it on and off for a few years but only in the last year have i been a full blown addict, now i can't let a collection pass me by xx


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 13, 2007)

About three or four years ago, when I was in eighth grade, I used to only wear drugstore lines and Clinique. Then a friend gave me Star Violet e/s, I was obsessed. My sister worked at the department store where my Mac counter is, so I got a 20% discount on every purchase :]]]

too bad she got fired :/


----------



## Debbie (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been into makeup since I would say the first time I wore it (my first communion).  I've known of MAC since it first came to California, as I was always drawn to to its brownish matte lipsticks.  BUT...I was absolutely poor back then, and it wasn't until my JR. year in college that I had the nerve (and money) to step into a MAC.  At that point, I'd just joined my sorority---and my did that have a big influence on my addiction.  

Anyway..my first purchase was Expresso E/S, carbon eyeliner, Oh Baby, and prism blush.  Lol..back then, I had enough skills to incorporate ohh...say 1 color on my eye.  My next  item was  Oyster  Girl which I received as a gift, which I combined with dark brown liner....the horror!  It's been 5 Years since, and I know have a bathroom that serves as a shrine for the MAC gods.


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 15, 2007)

my sister's freshman year of high school (i was in 8th grade), she went to mac to get recs for products to wear to a dance. i didn't start collecting until i was in 10th? grade though.


----------



## anaibb (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a crush on MAC ever since Ru Paul did their campaign for Viva Glam. I'd been following MAC over the years, both over the Internet (thanks you, Specktra!) and on magazines  although only a week ago I managed to get into a MAC shop (they only exist in Portugal for 3/4 years and are very few). Before that, I was considering buying a lot via Ebay, but thanks to your help here in Specktra I managed to refrain myself as I'm scared I get some false makeup.
And it is such a nice addiction!!


----------



## breakdown (Dec 16, 2007)

I was just browsing in a department store and walked over to the MAC counter and ended up having a 45min conversation with an MA, she did my eyes and I was hooked! Now I'm friends with a lot the MA's there because I walk past the counter going home from school!


----------



## ninjakotte (Dec 27, 2007)

i got tipped by a friend a few months ago and i cant imagine using any other stuff now


----------



## New2MAC_NC (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Wow. Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## karinaf (Dec 29, 2007)

I always liked makeup but never really knew what to buy.  I did decent makeup and had mostly drug store products and stuff from sephora.  I worked as a receptionist at a spa at the time and on a break the estetician and i went over to a mac free standing store so i could get something to line my brows with.  I walked out with the warm eyes holiday 2006 pallete, some concealer, courderoy eyeshadow to line my brows, and the eye brush brush set.  

Over a year later, I have spent way too much money, and am still in love.


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 31, 2007)

I really love reading this thread!

Its really hard for me to remember exactly how I got into MAC but after thinking about it I finally remember.

Well I've always like makeup in general as long as I can remember. I can remember in elementary school being obsessed with bonne belle EVERYTHING. The glitter gel in the tubes, the sparkly lip gloss. As I got a little older I branched out into other drugstore brands. When I was in 7th grade I remember reading an article in a magazine about how to apply eyeliner. I had never known how so I tried it, and it took a few tries but then that was my signature staple. I wore black eyeliner every single day.

Then my mom always bought avon so I would play around with her stuff... she had these cream eye shadows and WOW I can't believe some of the eye "looks" I did with them! So embarrassing!

Then I started to wear blush, Jane was my fav, and the occasional lipgloss. 

My freshman year, around the holiday season, my therapist suggested I try going to the local Robinsons May and trying stuff at the make up counters. She felt it would help uplift my mood a bit because I was going through a tough time. Well I tried clinique's lipgloss (hated it) and their mascara (I had never worn it before), and I started to love makeup in general.

Then I discovered makeupalley, and then I discovered MAC from there. My first item was a 129SH and Fabulush CCB.

I didn't get super addicted until we got our own counter and I started to watch pursebuzz's videos. Now, as a senior in high school, I'm probably the most obsessed person I know of thats my age. I feel like no one understands me, haha!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamqueen1* 

 
_when I lived and studied in Amsterdam, MAC moved in to the nearest depertmentstore, called Bijenkorf._

 
I was in Amsterdam in the summer and visited that counter they were really nice! I love that shop too.

I first got into MAC because one of my best friends had a lipgloss and I thought it was lovely, it all went from there. I've had a few things over the past few years from MAC but I've just started buying alot of stuff from MAC recently.


----------



## Ericita (Jan 1, 2008)

It was this year. Well, last year actually. (2007)
I was 20 and I had no make up at all so I decided it was time for me to buy some, I needed everything!

I went to Estee Lauder first. They tried a foundation that made me look like Marge Simpson (that yellow!) so I thanked her and then I saw MAC counter. I had never seen it before (because I never bought make up...) and I remember a friend telling me their make up was of good quality. 
So I went there and this nice woman comes to me... She did a whole make up on me. 
I spent around 200 dollars that time. LOL I never thought by then that I would spend much more soon...


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

about 9 years ago. my mother opened a salon and we hired an artist who used all MAC to do makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that was a very good day lol.


----------



## Penn (Jun 26, 2008)

It was in 2004, I've heard of mac before but never really gave it much thought because it was from this girl who kept bragging so I was a little turned off by it and I wasn't too into make up back then. One day though me and my cousin were browsing the mall and came across a mac counter that wasn't too busy so we thought what the hell why not. The MA was so friendly and helpful I think thats really what drew me in. I bought blackberry eyeshadow, the 239 brush and some sort of lipglass that was LE at the time.  From there, I always bought stuff here and there but it wasn't until I discovered Specktra that my collection snowballed


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 26, 2008)

In march I joined MUA, I was looking though Wishlists and everyone wanted MAC... I was like what is this stuff... Then I got some piggies samples as extras .... and I was instantly trying my best to swap for any mac item possible, I then found specktra from MUA. I live 54 minles away from the nearest store and I'm itching to go....


----------



## Monica22 (Jun 26, 2008)

My sister Got some Mac Pigment samples and then found a store 2 hours away She use to do my makeup and let me try some of the colors out and Then I started using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the Mac store my very fist time THe other week I wish i could of gotten more than 2 eyeshadow but hopefully i'll save


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

I got started with MAC thanks to my co worker and stunning friend ANTWAN. It was in 2000 and he gifted me with a $100 gift card to MAC and said "GO GET YOUR FACE BEAT". I was like "WHAT"!! I had heard about it, but I always felt like it was to expensive and all the people that worked and shopped there would laugh at me because I wasn't into it. I walked into the store and I never looked back. The MA not only beat my face in, but he quizzed me on it afterwards. Step by Step how to apply, purchase, blend, and create looks. I'm blessed to have found SPEKTRA, I knew TWAN and I were not alone. My very first shadow was Amberlights and Patina.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 26, 2008)

i think it was 2001 or 02...I was already super into makeup....but only bought my face stuff at the mall (by way of mom origins, fashion fair, flori roberts powders and foundations). i had heard about MAC in magazines and thought it had to be expensive and unattainable. Then I saw the MAC Icon show for Janet Jackson, her makeup was so flawless I watched the credits to see who provided the makeup..of course the wonderful MAC line. I knew I had to have something even if it was real tiny...so I found a counter and the MA helped me define my brows and I bought espresson e/s and #266 brush for application. When I got my total...I was blown away. The makeup was hot and the price wasn't as bad as I thought. I went back a week later for some brushes (those hurt the wallet a bit more than I thought). I found out a friend from high school was a MA there and I would go to her counter...tell her to pick me something out...I just started really learning what MAC has because I've always placed myself totally in their hands. Now, 2 stolen purses and collections later...my kit isn't what it was..but i'm on the way back baby!!!


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 26, 2008)

i wish i could remember the exact year, so if i recall correctly, i was living in houston back then and it was around the time when saks first opened in the galleria (1996?).  

anyway, i wanted to try a new foundation so i was recommended studio fix and from then on, i was hooked on it.  for a while that was all i bought, with the exception of a few lipsticks, nail polish, and like, one eyeshadow (contrast)!  i never really thought to buy any of the other e/s because the colors were always intimidating to me.  i remember seeing a face chart once with bitter and electric eel and thinking "who the hell wears those colors?".  haha  i was like 20 years old back then, that's when i _should _have tried those colors.  

i'd have to credit this site for getting me to venture out and trying more things, now.  i could kick myself for all the collections i've missed throughout all those years though.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

It was in spring 2006. I saw a MAC e/s in a beauty magazine and said: Wow, I want it! I looked on the MAC homepage for the next counter and went to "my" counter for the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since that day I always come back


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

my friend kristy had one of their lipglosses in the 9th grade, she gave it to me, and i used it all up like pop tarts. lol. i fell in love and started watching the way back then. but didnt start buying until about a year ago. when i had money too afford it.


----------



## lalunia (Jun 27, 2008)

I was always into makeup and I think my soph. year of high school I got hooked on Makeupalley and that directed me here to Specktra. I became a member in '05 but did not really get into buying MAC until 2 years later when I finally found a MAC foundation that didn't break me out and made my skin look flawless (Go SFF!). 

Now, I'm a sophomore in college and spend waaay to much time and money here and in MAC stores


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: How you discovered MAC!*

Your story is so cute hehe. Well I first figured out MAC when my Mom started snooping around the counters and, BOOM I foudn OH Baby l/g & lipglass. I think the first thing she bought was a palette with a ton of e/s in it. Its REALLY old. I need to examine it again haha.. Its been all down hill with my money since then HAHA. I've had my makeup done at the counters for proms, senior portriats, my graduation.. and I spent almost $200 on makeup for my wedding, which I did myself because my ceremony was too early to go to a counter! =( But I'm still in love with MAC!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 27, 2008)

It was a couple of months before Barbie Loves MAC was introduced that I first discovered MAC. I'd been looking for a foundation that was the right colour for a long time, everything else I'd found was too dark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember I was in Debenhams and I saw the display of all the different MAC foundations and thought there were SO many shades that one of them was bound to be a good match.

One of the MAs colour matched me with NC15 which was perfect and recommended some other stuff. I bought all of it and I guess that was when I became hooked. My first purchases that day were the Oil Control Lotion, Select SPF Foundation, Blot Powder in Light, Select Cover Up Concealor, Pink Swoon Blush, Golden Bronzer and the 187 brush.

Now well I probably have wayyy too much MAC and continue to buy on a regular basis. I'm also now really into all the LE collections which I wasn't to start off with.


----------



## zapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

It was the summer of 2000…I asked my friend (who is really into MAC) to help me pick out some makeup for a sweet “15” I was going to (my boyfriend’s sister, now my husband).  Anyway, we went to the MAC store in the village I believe and I walked out with my first Studio Fix, goldmine e/s (which I still have……do they expire???) and some random lip gloss that I remember had a hint of gold….

A few years later for my wedding I got my makeup done at MAC (slip pink e/s, quarry e/s, naked lunch e/s, nylon e/s) and I’ve been into MAC ever since.  I get obsessed for a while, and then I stop……then get obsessed again.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it was sometime late last year and it was actually because of this site that i discovered MAC. Sometime last year i really got into make up and the like but all i knew about was drugstore stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways i was searching on google but make up pictures for inspiration and i came across this really nice bright turqoise eye one and i found out that it was from somone's FOTD on this site. So i started looking around the site and fell in love with all the FOTDs and turtorials i saw and then i found out that it was a result of MAc (and of course fantastic make up skills). I then saved up some money to actually go there and got my first products.. Select Tint and Studio Finish concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iam now looking for a job to pay for my newly-found addiction.


----------



## greekprincess80 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't remember exactly how may years ago it was but I remember it was holiday time. I fell in love with the most perfect red lipgloss in the world, New Years Eve! I was just amazed at how good it looked in the tube and on me! I've been hooked ever since. Everyone in my family know MAC is the PERFECT gift for me. My mom is like you probably have over a thousand dollars in stuff and my answer to that is ... I need more!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 12, 2008)

A co-worker always had pretty lipgloss and I asked her where she got it from. Decided to go to Macy's and check it out. Been stuck ever since (that was back in '99 or so!).


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Well when I started working at the mall I noticed that Nordstrom had a little MAC outpost-at that time I was like "Damn...a cosmetics counter gets its own space?" Well around March of 07, I decide to go and pick up Aquadisiac shadow after testing a ton of different ones. Then I go back a couple weeks later, get two more, then two more later, then one later on...and forget about MAC for awhile because I got into Urban Decay and then the Lancome GWP's. Well I had been on the MAC site and I was curious about pigments so I stopped into the Freestanding store...and that started my addiction. 6 months and over $800 later...I think I've done pretty well for myself.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 13, 2008)

Boy, this brings back memories.

I was 9 and Hilary Duff (by way of Lizzie McGuire) was my absolute IDOL. I had my hair cut like her, wore clothes like her, got the same shampoos, and, yes, makeup. She said that she kept a MAC lipglass in Nymphette in her purse at all times, so, of course, I bought that one. Also, I saw the brightest pink lipglass ever, Pink Poodle, so that was my next purchase. Technically my first makeup ever was MAC!

Then I actually started wearing makeup every day when I was 12. I wore a lot of Maybelline for about 2ish years.

Then, when I was 14, I walked by the MAC counter again. My friend bought a Cream O' Spice lipliner (which she went through every two weeks) and I saw the rack of lipglasses. I remembered how much I LOVED those lipglasses when I was 9. I'd long used up my Nymphette, and so I told the SA that I wanted a new lipgloss. I told her that I'd used Nymphette, and she asked if I wanted another or if I wanted to try something new. She let me try Pinkarat, and I absolutely loved it! Then she asked if I wanted to try anything else, and I said that I wanted a pressed powder and I bought my first blot powder. The next month, I came back for a blush and I've kept going back since!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 13, 2008)

My best friend that I've had since high school has an uncle that started working for MAC around 2002 or so and her fam always exchanges names for Christmas. I had never heard of MAC before then but her uncle ended up picking her name and gave her a BAG of stuff for Christmas. It had to have been over $150 worth of e/s, lipsticks, etc. She ended up coming over one day with it for me to look through b/c she thought it was all so great and I fell in love with the colors and I thought the e/s pots were so cute. When the first store opened up in our mall, we both went and bought a few things. I bought a quad with Tilt, Beauty Marked, and Tempting and it's been a long standing love affair these 6 years!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw them around, but it was Barbie loves MAC that really caught my eye. It was the first time I'd seen somebody do a pink and green (my all time 2 fave colors) together! I was over the moon, but couldn't afford back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I started googling the hell out of the brand, found Specktra and Makuptalk (sorry if saying their nams isn't allowed). And I got hooked after that. It's like an addiction now.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ru Paul and Saks 5th ave in NYC......

I was reading Rupaul's book ( so about 1996) and he talked about using MAC and taking hours to change into drag...i wanted to purchase it but then i read somewhere else that Bobbi Brown was great for WOC...but when i went to Saks i was highly disappointed b/c the Bobbi counter didnt have foundation in my dark shade so the MUA told me to try MAC, from there on out I've been using MAC


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 20, 2008)

when i was 13, my best friend's older sister was super pretty and popular in high school, anywho we snuck into her room to look at her $500 prom dress, and she had little e/s pots sitting on her dresser. we thought they were sooo cute so that weekend i bought mulch (my first ever mac purchase!) and she bought 2 or 3 and a brush. now 6 years later we're still best friends and mac addicts!!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 27, 2008)

lol, me and MAC have had an off and on relationship...

I first got introduced to it at the start of my freshman year of high school, when my mom thought it'd be ok for me to start wearing makeup. She got me a couple othings to get me started. She may have been a tomboy, but she did know what makeup works and what's just crap. It was a couple shadows (in retrospect, I would never have worn them today), brown eyeliner, mascara, a brush (213, still have it and I just graduated!), cubic blush and 129 SH, and Oh Baby lipglass (I still hate that one!). Eeven tho I had the stuff, I still wasn't really into it, and most of the eye stuff ended up getting stolen by our cleaning lady's daughter, but whatever, I wouldn't have worn the colors today anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then in 10th grade I got a big giftcard to macys, and couldn't really find any clothes, so I got a bunch of makeup too. That included a clinique tinted mosturizer, a clinique blush (now I think it's crap, but back then I loved it. Then I went to MAC and bought Minted and Foxy Lady eye kohls, Ornamental lusterglass. I liked them, but still didn't buy anything MAC for ages.

So I went on my happy way, wearing the little makeup I had, then finally went back to MAC in the middle of my junior year and bought two eyeshadows, fertile and texture, but again, that's where the purchases ended...

But then during christmas break my senior year I went on a band trip to Disneyland, and I discovered to beauty capital that is SEPHORA! Evrything was just so pretty, I ended up with a big Sugar palette. But what this have to do with MAC you say? Because that palette single handedly started an obsession with makeup. That still exists today, 7 months later. Well, I don't have a Sephora near me (it's 45 mintues away, I still manage to get there every other month tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I decided to go over to the MAC counter 5 minutes away and give that a try. Since then I've ben hooked! It started slowly, with Humid eyeshadow, and now it's exploded, especially after I discovered a CCO ten minutes away from me!! And don't even get me stated about my new obsession with pigments!

Wow, I wrote a frikkin book, but what can I say, MAC captured my heart, even if it took a few tries!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 27, 2008)

Like most other little girls, I used to play with my mom's makeup when she wasn't looking. She has a lot of Mac stuff and I always thought everything was so pretty.
I eventually grew out of that stage and forgot about makeup until I was in junior high.  
I was at the mall with a couple friends one day and I saw a Mac counter and recognized some things my mom had. So that day, I bought my first Mac items; Honey Lust and Amber Lights eye shadows. I've been an addict ever since.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd read a lot about the range in magazines and stuff around 2000 and after joining a beauty forum and seeing everybody was obsessed with MAC, decided to have a MAC makeover.

The rest is history ...


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

About year ago MAC products came here to Finland, and on the other cosmeticforum girls keep talking about MAC. I was looking for perfect nude lipstick, and decided to find it from MAC! MAC has so many nude shades, perfect for me. Myth was my first product.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 1, 2008)

pretty simple actually about 5 years ago I was at the mall and passed their eyeshadows I bought one (creme de violet) like the next week my best friend showed me an eyeshadow she bought and it was the same one! lol


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG I don't even remember.. 
I know it probably had something to do with the Studio fix foundation that was probably my first purchase.
I was probably in a mall and saw the store and took a peek.. wow.. like meeting your soul mate for the first time........love @ first sight


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

Just from walking around the mall, I guess. I can't really remember exactly. I'm pretty sure my first eyeshadow was Pink Freeze and I think I got it in either.. 7th or 8th grade.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually first heard about MAC online, I think it was on a message board that I loved posting on when I was younger. I always knew that it was supposed to be really good but I didn't think we had one here and knew my mom wouldn't let me order online. I found Specktra and became even more obsessed, and maybe a month or two ago I found out we had a counter about 30 minutes away from my house!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 30, 2008)

We dont have one anywhere around where I live (central IL)... and I was in tampa visiting my ex-- one of his friends from h.s. had the most AWESOME eyeshadow--and she was super tan like me (it was retrospeck) and so she took me to the Countryside mall in tampa bay--- I bought retrospeck, strobe creame, 188 brush, ladyblush cremeblush, hyperreal foundation, shell CCB, the 150 brush, and the 224 brush. I spent over $300 and when my ex asked me how much I spent I literally thought he wanted to hit me.. LOL! But I got back to his house and just sat there and looked at all my pretty new stuff.. LOL! Ive been hooked ever since-- except for now I have to buy all my stuff online!!! :-(


----------



## chdom (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll blame my co-worker for this one.  I've always admired how she did her makeup.  Asked her about it one day & it was all downhill from there. LOL  I still remember her telling me "I use MAC.  You've got to try their brushes.    Yeah, they're expensive, but it's the shit!"  I just gotta laugh!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

Back in 2002. Some girls on my Livejournal were big fan of MAC and they've really pretty makeup


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 9, 2008)

Well when I was walking into Nordstrom, I saw MAC. I had never stopped to see colors or anything, but I was feeling depressed and stuff about my situation back then, so I was just at the mall cus my hubby took me shopping to make me feel a little better. A girl asked me what I was looking for, what colors I liked, really engaging me in convo. 

I ended up w/ Phloof!, print, electra, black tied and Amberlights. My hubby bought em for me. Which was super sweet because for us at the time $14 an eyeshadow was much for us ( 17 &18). And I use to say I would never spend a lot of money on makeup! lol now its pretty much my life.

And that is my story of how I fell in love w/ MAC.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

It was just a couple of weeks ago MAC got me. I was searching for something on youtube - I guess it was some reviews or so about Body Shops seaweed stuff - and I saw some haul videos and they included MAC. Then in the related videos it started. Talking about MAC, tutorials with MAC, more MAC hauls... and.. I got catched! I saw reviews about some MAC stuff in magazines before but youtube was the start. 

The first time I went into a MAC Pro store and counter (yes both at the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I felt like: I wanna live in there!
I bought the Nocturnelle e/s first with the 224 and 225 (I should have skipped the 225 and bought the 217 instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and lots and lots of more stuff over the next couple of weeks. I saw CoC and went totally crazy about it. Ohh I love this brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought two plastic boxes with drawers and I hope they'll arrive today (not that easy to find those simple boxes that I saw in the videos from US that you can buy at walmart or target for maybe 10$ here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so that my new beloved stuff has a nice new and tidy home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on my commode.


----------



## versace (Oct 9, 2008)

on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i found it cause of make up tuts


----------



## GlossyAbby (Oct 9, 2008)

My friend worked for a high end store called the Clothiery in AZ and she worked w/ girls there that wore mac and the mac store was just a few stores down....She ended up buying some brushes and quads and I wore her mac in 2001 for halloween and loved it....I didn't actually buy any mac til 2002 and I got way too much stuff but first hauls are like that...my friend was with me and she was like you need this and this and the MA was running around making me pretty...my first eye shadow was carbon....Fast forward a few years and I am a full blown addict my friend isn't even as obsesed as I am and I have converted 3 other friends to mac so far it is my duty to spread the good word of mac so if you see me knocking at your door holding a traincase please let me in and share the good word


----------



## chantel25 (Oct 9, 2008)

I was actually watching a video on youtube, and they had a list of what they used then I goggled MAC and went to the site and been hooked ever since. I have 2 e/s palletes 7 blushes 3 brushes 7/8 l/s & l/g and it is growing but my hubby puts me on a budget lol I would blow my whole check on MAC if I could


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 10, 2008)

The MA who did my wedding makeup used MAC. That's how I was introduced to the color selection. Her enthusiasm for the line got me into the store when I ran out of foundation (after many years of the wrong color via the drugstore). Addiction happened in February after a makeover at my local counter.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

So in either Allure, or Glamour they featured the clear lipglass tube and I fell in love.  Found the counter and never stopped LOL.  Its been over 5 years and I'm fully addicted.  I've met some great girls and even guys in that time and officially have about 1/3 of the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to say I am a sucker for those limiteds.


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 12, 2008)

About a year ago, I won a $100 gift card somewhere, and bought a few eyeshadows with it, and now i'm addicted, haha.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 12, 2008)

the first product i purchased was clear lipglass and i found about MAC when i came to the US. i was in atlanta (mall close to the airport) and my bfs friend went in their to buy herself some makeup and so i bought something small....but i became obsessed with MAC throught the internet (Myspace & Specktra mainly).


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't pin point the exact time because, as far as I can remember, I've always known about MAC. I think my mom is the one who would mention it when she'd talk about makeup (back when she wore makeup, so, about 18 years ago). I only started actually buying it at around the begining of September of this year and I have been spending a hefty amount ever since.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 19, 2008)

it must have been about 1999, my stepdad was travelling alot for work, every month or so and there was a MAC at the airport. He would always bring me back something, pallettes or bags. A MAC opened at the mall near me and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 20, 2008)

I discovered it in Macy's somehow.  It was right around the Adorn launch, many moons ago.  My first purchase was Pink Venus and Vex eyeshadows.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 20, 2008)

My mom used a few MAC things like Studio Fix and stuff like that and I remember spending two hours at a MAC counter when my mom got a makeover during the 2005 Holiday Collection.
I didn't think much of eyeshadows because I was like 10 years old and only liked lipgloss and sparkly nail polish.
Then one day I was searching on Google for really good eyeliners and found MAC and asked my mom to buy me one.
I got "Phone Number" eye kohl and my mom gave me her brand new Ramblin' Rose lipstick.
Then my friend and I went to the MAC counter and I bought Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass and Zoomlash and it all began...
Now my mom asks me if I'd rather have dinner or get a new MAC eyeshadow.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Oct 20, 2008)

As a teenager, I had seen the Viva Glam ads in magazines with RuPaul and Elton John, but I had never seen a MAC store in my small town. I had just figured it was some crazy expensive makeup, so I never really thought about it. Fast forward to age 22, a friend of mine and I were playing with makeup. She had some MAC and I loved it! She had 2 Honesty eyeshadows and gave me one. I've been in love ever since!


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought some after a bad breakup to console myself.


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 22, 2008)

My first paycheck in 2003 and after buying some nike shox in nordstroms, I was walking past and i saw a counter with tons of eyeshadow colors...After getting a mini makeover I ended up with cranberry, beauty marked, and trax, my three favorite eyeshadows to date. oh and after that i was broke


----------



## miss anna (Oct 22, 2008)

i discovered MAC when Barbie Loves MAC collec. launched but i was 14 at that time & not interested at MAC at all.. but really, the Barbie stuff is so nice & now i really regretted not buying the Barbie stuff..
now that i'm 15.. i'm not obsessed with MAC yet but just buying some stuff from them like lipgloss, eyeliner or blush..
i personally think MAC makes the most variety of colurs for EVERY skintone..
there's always a stunning colour for EACH skintone.. =)


----------



## veralicious (Oct 25, 2008)

i first got to know MAC during the lingerie (or catherine deneuve) collection, can't really remember lol and worst of all, i passed on petticoat! i was SO close to getting it at that time but somehow i didn't want it that much. luckily its being re-promoted now


----------



## Lilaaa (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I started noticing it when the Viva Glam collection came out, lol.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 5, 2008)

ahhh, MAC. How i wish i'd known you sooner :[
well it all started with my stepmother who wore MAC. I was seven or eight at the time and i HATED her. she was annoying and said "intense" way too much. and she was always standing in front of the mirror caking on foundation and i began to hate seeing that MAC emblem.

years later i went shopping at sephora for the first time and developed a burning passion for makeup. thats when i started to notice that mac looked really cool. i remember seeing the displays for barbie loves mac and alexander mcqueen and wanting to buy something.

about a year ago my mom bought me some mac as a gift(woodwinked e/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pink venus e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, fullfilled and angel cream plush glass) and i liked them, but it wasnt until this summer that i found a cco and went absolutely INSANE! now mac is my life :]


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 6, 2008)

I discovered MAC last year for my wedding.  I had friends that would buy it and I just couldn't understand why they would pay so much for a l/s.  Then I did a makeup and thought it was another person cuz it was bold.  Now this is from a person who didn't wear makeup at all.  So after my wedding in the fall I went up there to find an everyday color combo for work and they had the Smoking Palette that just came out.  So I got it.  I didn't go crazy until like this year tho.  Late this year.  Now I can't stop and have been to my CCO twice in one week.


----------



## nleslie (Nov 7, 2008)

I blame Sarah (Jjacks48 on YouTube) for my addiction. My gosh: I must have seen all of her videos and I love all the looks she has done with MAC! I always walked by the MAC counter at my department store and now I look back and think 'how naive!'

My first two MAC products EVER were Swimming and Aquadesiac!

I remember when, early last year, my mom and I were in San Jose, California in the mall. My mom went to the MAC counter and got Gentle Lentil. I wasn't interested but I remember they had the Barbie collection. I look back now and want to hit myself 'round the back of the head because I missed out so bad: Real Doll! Whistle! Sweetness! Ahhh! XD

Silly silly girl!!


----------



## poker face (Nov 7, 2008)

I discovered MAC when I was about fifteen years old. I was originally looking for a foundation that would give me good coverage and not break me out. My friend told me that I should go to the mall and check out MAC. I had never heard of it up until that point, and I figured that I would go later. Well, another friend of mine and i were going to the mall, and I was telling her that I was going to go look for foundation. When I told her where I was going to look, she looked like she was going to jump across the room and hug me. She had been using MAC for ages and she took me for my first time. I ended up buying Studio Fix Fluid and a couple of the Eye Kohls (Smolder and Minted, I believe).

I am SO addicted now. I now have brushes and foundation and powder and eyeshadows and lipsticks and I somehow feel like I need more and more!


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 7, 2008)

I was working as a counselor at an alternative school for teenage girls 8 years ago. Part of my job was taking the girls to Planned Parenthood for checkups, if they requested it. I had to drive them and wait for them, so I used to read the magazines in the waiting room while I was waiting. I was reading one of those Best of Beauty articles, which said the longest-wearing eyeshadow was MAC's paint. I have never looked back since. I only wore paints as my primary eyeshadow, until about 7 months ago, when I discovered MAC's regular eyeshadows.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 8, 2008)

I first discovered MAC when my aunt got me three eyeshadows in Era, Shadowy Lady and Antiqued and the Lipglass (can't remember the color and I threw it away awhile ago since it was old) and I watched fafinettex3's videos and she had a lot of MAC products and I became addicted to it and started buying them on Ebay and at maccosmetics.com.


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

I discovered MAC when I was 17, and I think my first MAC product was the Select Cover Up Concealer. Then the rest is history.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Nov 10, 2008)

A friend of mine's makeup always looked perfect, especially her eye make up. One day I decided to ask her what she used and she said MAC and the rest is history


----------

